# My scanner does not work on hp psc 1350 - new user of Ubuntu



## ethylbchem (Apr 30, 2008)

I have never used linux before - but I completely got rid of Vista and loaded Ubuntu.
So now using different functions of my hardware.
The hp psc 1350 printer works well - but now I need to use the scan to info to other poeple. I tried running ptal-init setup but it said i needed to install something for hp (I just copied off screen & can't remember it) - anyway then ran ptal-init setup
Then restarted computer - hit the scan button & the printer blinked at me and did nothing
Maybe I answered the questions wrong - not sure 
My printer is connected by USB
Can anyone help me figure out what I did wrong?????
Thank you


----------



## ethylbchem (Apr 30, 2008)

I figured it out - it works fine - just didn't look at the correct help page


----------



## Fitch (Apr 17, 2009)

What help page was that then? 'cos I have exactly the same problem....


----------



## soymoe (Nov 24, 2009)

hp have not support for this scanner in os linux. May be in the future it will has support, now use this scanner is imposible.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

The 1350 does work in Linux. You need the HPLIP driver:
http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html


or in a terminal:


```
sudo apt-get install hplip
```
You'll need to use a program like XSane for scanning.

I used a PSC 1350 with ubuntu, but it was quite a while ago so I don't remember what all I had to do in order to get it working, but I don't recall that it was difficult.


----------

